

Facebook acquires Blake Ross and Joe Hewitt's Parakey - pg
http://venturebeat.com/2007/07/19/facebooks-first-acquisition-secretive-start-up-parakey/

======
blakeross
Thanks for the well wishes, guys! Today was our first day at Facebook and
we're excited about all the possibilities (which I'll blog about soon :)

I regret that YCombinator isn't getting more exposure out of the acquisition,
since they were a key backer of Parakey.

------
danw
Is this the first facebook acquisition? They're getting closer to being the
new google. All they need now is a good way of monetising..

~~~
aston
"All they need now is a good way of monetising.."

Quote of the year.

------
nickb
I have no idea about their finances and how much money they raised and how
much they got offered by facebook, but selling out this early before even
doing an open beta is a sure way to undersell yourself.

~~~
far33d
Maybe. Or this was their last chance to get a boatload of pre-IPO priced
shares, fully vested... Maybe this acquisition is another sign of a looming
IPO filing.

~~~
nickb
By all analyst accounts, Facebook is not the next Google. They have no "real"
revenue other than fixed revenue that MS has to give them each year.

~~~
myoung8
Google didn't have any "real" revenue for the first couple of years either...

Facebook's only been around for about 3 years. Give it time.

------
adamdoupe
With these guys at facebook, they might be able to take over the world.

~~~
SwellJoe
Agreed. Joe and Blake are two of the smartest guys in the field. Crazily
productive to boot.

I'm a little surprised by the direction of the acquisition (I would have
expected someone bigger than Facebook to be the buyer) but not that one
happened quickly. (I predicted that Zenter would not be the last acquisition
this year from the WFP07 group.)

------
far33d
And that was when the facebook economy was born.

------
drusenko
Congrats guys, that's awesome.

------
ashu
Fantastic!! Congrats, guys...

------
rms
I am shocked and awed.

------
sharpshoot
Great stuff!

------
dhouston
congrats guys!

